# Dallas New Rates and Perks



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

The good and the bad in DFW

Your safe, friendly rides are the top reason people choose Lyft. A close second: affordability. To keep your phone buzzing with requests, we're testing 10% lower prices in Dallas-Fort Worth starting today.

Remember: The more you make, the more Lyft makes, so your earnings are our top priority. We'll keep a close eye on the results of this campaign, and make any adjustments to keep your earnings high.

Here's what we're doing to protect your bottom line.
Graduating From Donations
Starting today, we've upgraded to regular payments in Dallas-Fort Worth. This move will provide increased transparency for passengers, and allow you to give rides without worrying that you'll earn less than the suggested amount. Prices will be accessible on the passenger payment screen in the app and on the Dallas-Fort Worth page.
 
Give Yourself a Bonus
Drive more, and you'll earn more. Our drivers earn back 30% of Lyft's fee on average at the end of every week through the Power Driver Bonus.








Up Next: Easier Tipping
That's not a deja vu: Very soon, passengers will see an even bolder tipping screen. We'll test out a couple different versions, settling on the one that best increases your earnings without turning off passengers.








Get a Boost From Heat Maps
Using our heat maps, you'll see another 10% bump in pay. The data refreshes every 30 seconds and reveals areas that aren't sufficiently covered by other drivers.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Bad news all over.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

20% reduction in rates in Miami.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

It's like they are not allowing the passengers to stiff us anymore because Lyft will now do it for them. Talk about a full service ride sharing service!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> 20% reduction in rates in Miami.


I'd vomit...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberRey said:


> I'd vomit...


35%+ in Sacramento. Bet they are celebrating at Uber.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Sounds like Lyft can't compete. At this point Uber has to realize Lyft is hardly competition and should try to attract Lyft drivers by promising drivers that rates are at a floor.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Unfortunately that has not been Uber's pattern. They tend to lower rates to compete with Lyft. The race to the bottom.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Lyft is such a joke. You know, at least Uber sends out weekly updates about when to expect demand. They are usually quick to respond to driver emails. They have local offices (at least in Denver) with open hours 6 days a week.

I tried driving for Lyft for a few rides. They don't display fares. They don't have a useful invoicing system, or log of rides. Or any info whatsoever. They don't respond to emails... at all. Literally tried contacting them twice with issues, not including returning a phone call from a guy "checking in" to see how my Lyft experience was starting out. Seriously, I left the dude a detailed message of my concerns and said, please call me back to address these and never heard anything. But if you're going to have someone reach out to me, they should honor that by responding.

Lyft is a service for a limited group of hipster, poor people, and people that are intimidated by the perceived elitism of Uber's service. They're counter culture brats. That's not a demographic that can drive demand for a TNC. Lyft is a ****ing joke. Uber truly needs to take that approach and respond by saying, in words Travis would use, "Nah, brah. We're all good."


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

lol I was going to drive for lyft as well as uber but I had oxidizing on my hood and roof (2010 wtf?) anyway, they said my car did not fit their standards, lol no problem I had already made an appointment at maco, got the mid range paint , black looks nice, anyway I told the lyft person and the guy or girl ( it was an email) was condescending and out right rude, before sending the pics of my new paint they wanted to make shure I didn't" do it myself" and to send my maco recipt as proof! I was offended and decided I did not want to drive for them, god knows what kind of jerk off I would be dealing with regularly! Uber however loved the new paint and didn't ask for proof I didn't " DO IT MYSELF!" as lyft asshole #1 put it!


----------

